
10 Best Shopify Apps for High-Growth E-Commerce Startups - adaro
https://newclick.io/best-shopify-apps/index.html
======
joeyj01
I'd recommend 3 more apps to the list especially for the high-growth context.

Dropshipping -
[https://apps.shopify.com/spocket](https://apps.shopify.com/spocket)

Referral programs -
[https://apps.shopify.com/referralcandy](https://apps.shopify.com/referralcandy)

Dynamic pricing - [https://apps.shopify.com/prisync-for-
shopify](https://apps.shopify.com/prisync-for-shopify)

~~~
adaro
Good suggestions. I looked into referralcandy when were vetting, but honestly
now I can’t remember why we ended up going with Swell. What do you like about
it? Does it have an API?

